# marijuanaseeds.nl?



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

I know this seedbank has been brought up before, but I want feedback on somewhat recent purchases.  I am going to order the afghan seeds... I want to know how long it will take for my seeds to arrive and the name of the company that shows up on the credit card statment, and the package, if that doesn't go against the forum rules.  Thanks!

any other feedback on the seedbank would be great too!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 10, 2008)

hey there, one huge point - it would be silly to say how they sent it in what package etc as this would completely reverse the idea of stealth as the seedbank would then have to find new ways of disguising the beans.

I ordered some Afghan from them just over a year ago and I am in the UK. It took about a week for the seeds to come and they were well hidden and protected. I got 5 free easy sativa seeds. I found that I didn't have a great germination rate, but the plants that I did get were brilliant and very good smoke.

Personally I wouldn't go back to them again as I have learnt a lot about genetics and getting what you pay for since then. I'd rather pay more mone, get some good genetics and either clone them or creat my own seeds to keep me happy with that strain for a while. BUT I think they are a great site to start off from as a beginner.

Hope this helps


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

I just need to know the name that shows up on the credit card statement because I will be using my girl's credit card, and i dont want her to see that written on it.  any help with that??

thanks for the other information!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry dude, i'm at work currently so cant check my bank statements. I don't thinkl it will be obvious what it is.

Why can't you send cheque or postal order?

I would also strongly advise you against using her card to buy anything without her knowing what it is. I know if my boyfriend did that he'd get a slap!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

I pay the bills... lol 

I don't want anything to get messed up and i want a quick clean order, so I want to use a credit card... but I am going to get a prepaid credit card... still I would like to know the name on the cc statement


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

They are all diffrent..the site you are talking about is the one I deal with and can say I am very pleased with their way of  keeping it a secret..i will not give the info on how they package but will say that its smart..and as for what showed up on my cc was Plastic inc...the first time...and something else the others...i think they keep changing so as not to be figured out..and I would go with a pre-paid cc..and have beans sent to an address other then grow house...I have mine delivered to my Mom's House..lol...and used my Sissters name..lol..works 4me...Good luck


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

That is what I'm planning on doing.  Do you know if they ship to India?  They say it is worldwide shipping, but I am not sure if they will ship it to me.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 10, 2008)

if it says worldwide then it most likely is. Just send them an email and ask, they're very nice over there


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah that^^^^^   and they are AWESOME my friend


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

hey 4u2smoke,are you from the states?




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> They are all diffrent..the site you are talking about is the one I deal with and can say I am very pleased with their way of keeping it a secret..i will not give the info on how they package but will say that its smart..and as for what showed up on my cc was Plastic inc...the first time...and something else the others...i think they keep changing so as not to be figured out..and I would go with a pre-paid cc..and have beans sent to an address other then grow house...I have mine delivered to my Mom's House..lol...and used my Sissters name..lol..works 4me...Good luck


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

I just gave them a try last night.  I ordered their G13 Haze.  Hopefully all goes well.  Will keep posted on if and when I receive them.  Havent had much luck with a couple of other banks that are talked about here alot.  I used my credit card and are having them sent to my address.  Leo can suck a big one if they want mess with me over 10 seeds!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hey 4u2smoke,are you from the states?


 


Born and Bred:fid:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

not sure if I can do this...Hope I dont get into trouble...lol..But i do Like these people..http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/indoor_marijuana_seeds.html


Bonghit74..you will be pleased ...4 sure...Its not the 10 beans they get you for...they wait about 12-16 weeks...they want the plants my friend..sorry are you Paranoid now?...Good luck



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

Bonghit74 said:
			
		

> I just gave them a try last night.  I ordered their G13 Haze.  Hopefully all goes well.  Will keep posted on if and when I receive them.  Havent had much luck with a couple of other banks that are talked about here alot.  I used my credit card and are having them sent to my address.  Leo can suck a big one if they want mess with me over 10 seeds!!!!!!



hey, let us know about everything you can, as far as ur transaction with them.  How long did it take to arrive, did you get a conformation email, any freebies.  Thanks!


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

Paranoia (sp?) will destroy ya my friend!!! lol.  Im just an old phishhead whos tired of the bullshiiitt.  I would rather take my chances on a micro-grow than trying to buy a pound of nice nuggets to sit on for a while.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

im not paranoid... lol


----------



## lilbudd (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am making a first time purchase... and im really uneasy about doing it. I just want to make sure I don't get ripped off. So can anyone vouch for marijuanaseeds.nl? are the quality of the seeds good? I'm deciding between purchasing a value pack that has big bud, bubblegum, and northernlights or the other one which consists of WW, crystal, and ice. If anyone has purchased any of these... let me know how they turned out. Also, how is the shipping time and stealth?

Thanks,
LB


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Lilbudd....I will vouch...I purchased all those from them...Im going to be doing the Big Budd  and Bubble gum from them this Fall...and the others later...If you are in the states...buy a pre-paid credit card...and have them shipped to another address...I used my Mom's..lol...and my sissters name..lol..Good luck and hurry up and order them...


----------



## lilbudd (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks man... I think I will ship it to my mother-in-law's house hahaha


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

lilbudd... im going to be ordering from them for the first time as well and I think they are a good seedbank and I hear good reviews about them.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

I sent marijuanaseeds.nl an e-mail asking if they would ship to my region (southern asia) and they said that they would only accept cash or international money orders... I am thinking if this is a scam or not, because they might just take my money, or it could be legit since the address on the credit card has to be the one where they ship it to... any ideas/thoughts on this guys??


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 11, 2008)

Got my confirmation email from them this morning.  They are on the way!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

that site is certainly not a scam, and hey it doesn't really matter any way you pay - you always take the risk that they could take you money and spend it for themselves! At least you know now


----------



## lilbudd (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, I did some other research on some other forums too... and all I have heard was positive feedback. Goodluck man.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 11, 2008)

does it say what seedbank those strains are from. or are they there own strains sounds like nirvanas strains if they are then use gypsy ive used them 5 times in the last 2 months every order came in 7 days in breeders packs
also there way cheaper at gypsy


----------



## andy52 (Aug 11, 2008)

i purchased both packs.got here quick also.got 14 out of 15 sees popped.took a little time tho.guessit takes quality seeds longer,don't really know.first time with good seeds.doing good tho.got most in the veg tent now.good luck

    i purchased from marijuanaseeds.com


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I sent marijuanaseeds.nl an e-mail asking if they would ship to my region (southern asia) and they said that they would only accept cash or international money orders... I am thinking if this is a scam or not, because they might just take my money, or it could be legit since the address on the credit card has to be the one where they ship it to... any ideas/thoughts on this guys??


 

Hey friend...I said i would vouch for them....and that meens.." if you order the way they want you to order ...and you dont get them  ( other then customs taking them) I will send mine to you...I know that would be braken the rules here and I would never do that my friend..Thats how confident I am of them and their system...If they want money order so be it...whaat evr your Country has man...Now get to buyN those Beans


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2008)

Sir smoke?????   How many times you buy a bag of weed only to find out its crap?...or your money was stollen....the way I looked at it was If i loose $100 on beans is better then payN $300 an ounce for street weed here..and knowing thaat those 30 beans...plus the 5 free  wich are good starter beans..could bring in TONS of weed....It was worth it to me my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> im not paranoid... lol


 


BOOOOO.. 



420


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright Guys I Am Buying The Beans!!!! Yayyaaayyy!!!!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sir smoke?????   How many times you buy a bag of weed only to find out its crap?...or your money was stollen....the way I looked at it was If i loose $100 on beans is better then payN $300 an ounce for street weed here..and knowing thaat those 30 beans...plus the 5 free  wich are good starter beans..could bring in TONS of weed....It was worth it to me my friend



I have never been robbed in my life...  but i see where you are going with this, that is why I am trying them out.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

I am going to purchase from them the next time I do... thanks everyone


----------



## Thorn (Aug 12, 2008)

good for you! and don't forget to let us all know how you get on


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

I asked the doc today if he would ship to India and he said no... so I have sent marijuanaseeds.nl an email as well to see what they say... 

they responded by saying that they will to my region only when i pay by money order or cash.  I sent them another email just to make sure we are talking about India and I am waiting on their email.  I will see what they say and let you all know if you are interested... and how it all works out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks sirmoke...please do keep us informed...not sure how long they will take to get to India...but to the USA it took about 2 weeks..and never more then 3..congrats on the decision..you wont be dissapointed..


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I am waiting on their reply... it says it takes up to 28 days worldwide shipping, so I have no problem waiting 4 weeks, if it takes that long, but hopefully within 3 weeks.  No word from them yet.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 12, 2008)

I am real surprised you can't find some killer genetics in India and save yourself some $$$.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am real surprised you can't find some killer genetics in India and save yourself some $$$.



the thing is, most of the weed is shwag and not all that great.  There are some good strains out here but its really hard to get a hold of them.  It costs me about 50 dollars to get a pound of the good smoke... but i just want the experience of growing.  

Secondly, most of the weed you get here is already grinded up, seeds and stems, with the buds, so you can't get any bagseeds either.... so i have to order from online, which i dont mind


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 12, 2008)

50 dollars for a pound of good smoke?

I'd never grow, if that was the case here....LOL


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

haha I only want to grow 1 time, and get the experience, it just seems fun.  Maybe I will do it just one time, maybe not


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i purchased both packs.got here quick also.got 14 out of 15 sees popped.took a little time tho.guessit takes quality seeds longer,don't really know.first time with good seeds.doing good tho.got most in the veg tent now.good luck
> 
> i purchased from marijuanaseeds.com



did u purchase from marijuana-seeds.nl or marijuanaseeds.com???


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

dont take this the wrong way, but why don't people do a little searching before they start new threads? I know there are more than one threads already more than one thread on mjseeds.nl/.com Do we really need about 5 on the same topic?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea I started mine first... and it was opened after I did some research on the previous threads, from last year and before that, so I needed some recent purchases information, to keep up to date... then like 3 more on the same seedbank popped up, I was going to say the same thing as you.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

no you didnt dude... i just flicked back a few pages in this section and found these:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24493

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22444

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22712

And that last one was done by me in february so you seem not too have looked very far lol!

Plenty of info on all of those


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

The information I wanted was on recent purchases, and the most recent thread was in april, and the others in february.  Secondly, I went through those threads before I made mine and they didn't have one key piece of info that I needed.  I wanted to know the name of the company that pops up on the credit card statement.  I looked through those threads and did not find anything on that.  If you want to look for yourself go ahead, and compare them to mine and see what I wrote.

here is my link

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29766


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

I still haven't gotten that information...  someone want to help me out with that.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

i know which ones yours as i wrote on it and helped you out brother!

I just don't understand why people have to start a new thread and why they don't just bring up an old one of the same topic.

I know i'm probably just as bad, or well I used to be. Now I see sense.

Have you sent your cash sirsmokalot?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I still haven't gotten that information...  someone want to help me out with that.



And yes you have got that info! People wrote on your thread and said it changed everytime and gave u a few examples. man i just don't understand when people don't read!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

heres that info!



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> They are all diffrent..the site you are talking about is the one I deal with and can say I am very pleased with their way of keeping it a secret..i will not give the info on how they package but will say that its smart..and as for what showed up on my cc was Plastic inc...the first time...and something else the others...i think they keep changing so as not to be figured out..and I would go with a pre-paid cc..and have beans sent to an address other then grow house...I have mine delivered to my Mom's House..lol...and used my Sissters name..lol..works 4me...Good luck



You even thanked him for it!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

lollll oh i actually read so many threads that I don't remember which statement was on which thread, and I read so many for other seedbanks as well.  I remember that, but I thought that was for dr.chronic, guess I don't remember too well... too much weed smoking.  

I was told not to bring up old threads from long times back, so I didn't and started my new thread, which was the newest one after 4 months, until others started up theirs.  

I haven't sent my cash yet because I want to wait a little bit, will send around nov/dec so I get my seeds by january.  I just wanted to do a little research and read b4 I actually do something.  Right now, I am asking seedbanks if they will deliver to my region, and the doc has turned me down, so I am waiting for replies from other seedbanks.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

Still no replies from them but I did get a reply from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com saying that they will ship to me so I am thinking I will give them a try.  I also have a few other seedbanks I am looking at so lets see where we can go with this.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

have you tried dutchbreed? they are very good.

I made a point in website suggestions and ideas about old threads. and if they have info on them it does not matter if they are even years old.

Hope your having a good day


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

I am having a nice day.  thank u

I havn't looked at dutchbreed but will right now...

starting up old threads will give me a bad rep... it has before, so id rather just start a new one, if there is nowhere else I can post my question.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

well it shouldn't! even the mods have said, if a thread is old and has some relevant and useful info that can be used years back and today then that is fine.

Heres the link to what i started on old threads, That crazy vancouver guy makes some good points:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29647


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> dont take this the wrong way, but why don't people do a little searching before they start new threads? I know there are more than one threads already more than one thread on mjseeds.nl/.com Do we really need about 5 on the same topic?


i think its just easier to start a new thread on the subject than to go searching threw thousands of posts plus some of them are old and things could have changed between there and here:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2008)

good luck


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

I read some old threads about amsterdam... and they aren't good haha, anyone heard anything on 420-seeds.com


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok final, if anyone cares... I am ordering NRS Afghan from seedbotique.com... I will do this at a later date because I am not going to plant now, so might as well wait on it.  Thanks everyone for your input and all.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Yea it doesn't really matter... who cares.



Dont be so rude! even if one person cares it shouldn't matter.

And heres why!

I for one get so frustrated when the same friggin questions are asked over and over again when it would save us all a lot of effort if you just DID A SEARCH! Heck if you did a search you probably wouldn't even need to post anything! and good riddance!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

why should we care when we only trying to help you!

good luck in whatever you do


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2008)

cant we all just smoke a BONG?


order from where you want smoke I told you my .2..thats all I care about..lol..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 14, 2008)

I was getting a very high ratio of males from marijuanaseeds.nl this year.Right before the flood came and wiped out 90% of my crop.So I can't really say what the final outcome would have been.They were discreet and the credit card statement said a bogus company on it.I do still have some afgan females from them.They are just starting to flower and lookin good.I added a pic of one I took a few days ago.I couldn't reach the top of her: )


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 14, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Ok final, if anyone cares... I am ordering NRS Afghan from seedbotique.com... I will do this at a later date because I am not going to plant now, so might as well wait on it.  Thanks everyone for your input and all.


i got the afghan from them havent tried it yet but if you look around the forum you'll see some killer pics of it. cant wait to try in my opinion all these strains out there have some afghan in it or NL or some skunk#1 as the base of most hybrids
also lets all just smoke a bong and get along were happy stoners  LOL  
also if you know theres already a post with the same question why not just avoid the thread


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2008)

."I" .. merged the threads. They were both on the same subject, and both similar dates. 
     You wanna' talk about seing the same same redundant questions?? .. wait untill you've been here as long as a few of the real vetrans have. How many times over the past 5+ years, I've read the question.. "How can I make my plants grow?"... or "What is causing thes yellow spots?"... 
  The search feature is a newbies best friend here, without a doubt. There are literally thousands of questions answered tens of thousands of times. 
  There us nothing wrong with bringing up old threads, 'if' they are relevant and answer a present question. There is a great deal of knowledge and experience archived here. However, .. replying/responding to a question asked 6 months, or a year or more ago, probably isn't going to do that guy any good. If it is relevant to a present question, problem you're having, IMO, it's perfectly acceptable, maybe even recommended to continue the thread. 
  THAT is the difference in bringing up old threads.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 14, 2008)

and so the thread ceases!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up for us hick 

time4tokin20s and pothead420 I also grew afghan from them as my first plant along with an easy sativa freebee they sent and they were beasts! The last smoke we had of the afghan was on new years eve and the boyfriend whitied from it it was so strong!

But I do think there is much better out there, but like i said they are a great starting point


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

I find the updated seedbank info very helpful. I searched all the old threads and compared them to the reviews that were recommended by MarPassion for reading. Many of the sites do not exist anymore and many people claim different experiences as the time has gone by. Business experiences change with time and I think the most helpful thing would be a review that automatically updates with each persons response. I don't blame people for asking about the seedbanks because I personally find the newer threads to be the most helpful. That is how they will most likely treat you now which is the main concern.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 16, 2008)

I have probably written it before about the company but to beat that horse again; I go my seeds in 10 days, they look like good healthy beans. They have a 4.5 out of 5 review. So long as the genetics are good I am happy and will reorder. They threw in 5 free Mazar x Afghan seeds.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks guys.... but i will just be using bagseeds for my first grow.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I have probably written it before about the company but to beat that horse again; I go my seeds in 10 days, they look like good healthy beans. They have a 4.5 out of 5 review. So long as the genetics are good I am happy and will reorder. They threw in 5 free Mazar x Afghan seeds.



I did some research on their service and I have never read anything bad about them. The one thing that I have seen is that people are not sure of the breeders they get their stock from. That does not really bother me though as long as the people there are trustworthy, what's the big deal?


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 17, 2008)

I ordered from them several months ago. I was in AZ, US. and got my beans in less than a week. They are quick, they are cheap, and extremely stealth. My only complaint is that the seeds were not in original packaging. So it really could be anything. Youll get some beans if you order from them, but I cant promise itll be what you ordered. 

As far as bringing up old threads, who cares. Its a message board. If people are sick of answering a question, dont answer it. I never feel inconvenienced by a "repeat thread."  In all honesty, my philosophy is that the answers are usually out there, its just a matter of finding them. People like to say things like "use the search feature, thats what its there for." Well, isn't that also kinda why the message board is here? Just my thoughts...


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah the breeder pack thing seems to concern a lot of people about what they receive from their site. Everyone seems to be happy with what they get from them and I have never seen anybody say they did not get what they expected. I just hope that sort of thing does not confuse the distributor! That would be nuts!!! Then they would need a test grower and give them one labeled seed from each bag to grow to see which bag is which.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> In all honesty, my philosophy is that the answers are usually out there, its just a matter of finding them.



Precisely 

Then again we are a site full of stoners so i guess people forget  :hubba:


----------

